# Happy Memorial Day



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Memorial Day HauntForum!

Let's not forget those who have fought and fallen for us.

Everybody have a fun and safe weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend (even if you have to work). Spooky1 and I will be hitting the road shortly for our annual MemDay trip to Ohio.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Drive safely. Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have a happy Memorial Day weekend and stay safe. 

To all those military forum folks out there, Thank You!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Everyone enjoy your weekend and holiday. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy Memorial Day - Remembering those who have made the ultimate sacrifice while serving their country.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

With appreciation to all who have sacraficed for our freedom... Happy Memorial Day!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Happy Memorial Day to everyone as we honor our US soldiers.
Terrormaster and I are gonna BBQ and have a beach trip this weekend! SO glad its friday!!! Yiipeee!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Memorial Day/Unofficial Summer Kick Off everyone. To all our soldiers past and present, this Bud's for you!


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

Have a Happy and Safe Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Have a great Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Have a wonderful Memorial Day. Thanks to all who have fought and died so we may be free to pursue our interests.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fly your flag. Thank a vet. Take in a parade to honor those who have done so much. I remember having to explain the meaning of the holiday to my kids when they were little. Now that they're older, they get it.

My dad during WWII










Oldest son at weapons training at Ft. Indian Town Gap last weekend.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

HappyMemorial Day


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Memorial Day everyone! Jdubbya, you must be so proud of your family. I know I'm proud to be married to a man in the US Air Force. Sometimes the seperations are hard, but I know it's his job, and he has to do it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Happy Memorial Day everyone! Jdubbya, you must be so proud of your family. I know I'm proud to be married to a man in the US Air Force. Sometimes the seperations are hard, but I know it's his job, and he has to do it.


A salute to your husband for serving. I never thought I'd have two sons in the service, but yes, I'm very proud of them!


----------

